# What would have caused this?



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

flyin-lowe said:


> I'm fairly new to this but I was intrigued.


It is normal. Honey is a supersaturated solution and over time will crystallize. There isn't anything wrong with it. It is still pure honey just in a different form. I sell it in that form....and many people come looking for it.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

I've let some crystalize on purpose. Spun or creamed honey is something that's gotten hard to find but that's pretty much what it is. 
When I was a kid that's all we ever bought because it's not so messy with kids. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creamed_honey


----------



## Zephyr (May 4, 2016)

Exactly! Tell him it's the good stuff "Honey Sugar" Makes one hell of a peanut butter & honey sandwich  Supposedly it's the lower quality honey that crystalizes faster but there's a nice market for honey sugar. Take that cheap stuff, let it sit and charge a premium!


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

Learn something new every day! So is it age or is there other factors that cause it to crystallize like that. I have heard stories of honey being thousands of years old and still being good. I told him the only thing I could think off of the top of my head was if it was heated at some point prior to being bottled.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> Supposedly it's the lower quality honey that crystalizes faster


Where did you hear that? Canola honey crystallizes very quickly but I'd hardly call it lower quality. Beekeepers may complain that they have to hustle to get it from the hive to a jar before it crystallizes...but it makes a wonderful light 'spun' honey.


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

FL tell your friend to put his crystallized honey in his car with the windows up on a hot sunny day, it will turn back to liquid honey. Can also be heated in a pan of water on the stove. Nothing wrong with it when it crystallizes still good to eat (some say better) and can always be changed back to liquid.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Pure honey will crystalize - adulterated blends usually do not. I think this is natures way of helping the bees keep warm in the winter as a solid does not transfer heat as fast as a liquid. Also on the speed of turning to sugar - the floral source has a lot to do with it. Golden rod, cotton, are fast to turn where tallow is not.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

sakhoney said:


> Golden rod, cotton, are fast to turn where tallow is not.


A number of the old sourwood beekeepers told me that sourwood honey wouldn't crystallize. I have a three year old jar that hasn't even started....so I'm inclined to believe it.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

I know cold makes honey turn to sugar faster. that's when tallow does - in the winter. put that sourwood in the fridge and see what happens


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

sakhoney said:


> I know cold makes honey turn to sugar faster. that's when tallow does - in the winter. put that sourwood in the fridge and see what happens


That particular jar spent two winters in my honey house where the thermostat stays at 55 during winter. Every other jar of honey in there crystallizes long before the first winter ends. I won't say it'll never crystallize, I'm only saying that it sure is reluctant to.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

When I got back into bees I was real hesitant to make any specialty honey like comb, chunk, or spun.
This season I produced a limited amount of comb and chunk. Was afraid it would not sell. Gee was I wrong. People come from great distance for the specialty types. I'll probably make up some spun honey in plastic tubs like from when I was a kid and see how it sells.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> Supposedly it's the lower quality honey that crystalizes faster but there's a nice market for honey sugar.


Somebody blew that one :lookout:


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

mcon672 said:


> Can also be heated in a pan of water on the stove.


Make sure you don't boil or microwave. Heat water without jar of honey in it. When water gets just before boiling turn off.(Keeps you from forgetting and boiling with jar in pan) Then place sealed jar in water, up to rim works good but not necessary. It may take more than one processing depending on how solid. This may not work with plastic, have no idea I use all glass.


----------

